# Radeon HD 4200 @ 1083MHz [IGP World Record]



## HamidFULL (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, as it says this is a Radeon HD 4200 @ 1083MHz --> Rock Stable!! 







*Info :*
vCore : 1.55v + 30mv
vNB : default + 351mv
vMem : default + 200mv
vSB : 1.20v

All memory timings are set manually to ensure the best performance 
256MB Shared memory (there is NO side-port memory!!) 
Windows Vista x64 SP1 
Old Drivers! (CD Drivers!!) 
CPU clock is not great!! 

*On Air!! <<-- *
*By Me!! *


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2009)

lol i'll be the ecs is worth a damn after all


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is your CPU voltage so high?!


----------



## HamidFULL (Oct 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why is your CPU voltage so high?!


Damn batch was not stable on 1.55v and I add 30mv more to close his mouth!! lol 
BIOS has some bugs I think ECS should release an update ASAP!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL OK Hamid I has a 4200 to overclock as well. I wonder how high it will go on an ASUS board.


----------



## HamidFULL (Oct 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> LOL OK Hamid I has a 4200 to overclock as well. I wonder how high it will go on an ASUS board.


Man! let me to keep this record PLZ!! LOL ... 

waiting for your results


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2009)

did u use stock cooling?

My 4200 uses DDR3 side port memory.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow ECS IS worth something!


----------



## HamidFULL (Oct 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> did u use stock cooling?
> 
> My 4200 uses DDR3 side port memory.


Not for CPU yes for NB, I put two 8cm fan around the NB heatsink also 2x12cm and 1x8cm fans around the CPU heatsink! ... aah! with side-port memory you would have better 3DMark score but may not great clocks like me! LOL


----------



## Disparia (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice! I wouldn't be able to catch that... my DFI board only allows up to 1000Mhz


----------



## Pain (Oct 17, 2009)

hello there, im total noob in this over clocking, so im asking any of you to post a link of program that you used to overclock hd4200 because i have mbo asrock 785/128 and cod4 is very low on fps (25 - 35 fps) i have athlon 5200+ not overclocked aswell i would like to owerclock that too, ddr2 is kingston 2gb on 800 mhz, what else to say! nothing is overclocked, i would like you all to be so kind and help me get the programs needed first to overclock my igp! thx in advance


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think the CCC will allow you to OC the IGP's.

You are going to have to do this from the BIOS.  If you don't know what that is....then keep asking questions.


----------



## Pain (Oct 17, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't think the CCC will allow you to OC the IGP's.
> 
> You are going to have to do this from the BIOS.  If you don't know what that is....then keep asking questions.



i know what BIOS is
my MBO is giving me in BIOS mGPU OC/Tweaker i can put 700/750/800/850 mhz, i dont know is that for IGP or something else? and what do i get if i put that on 850 mhz


----------



## Pain (Oct 17, 2009)

can someone of you who knows what hes doing add me on msn and help me overclock igp and cpu my msn is chilli1311@hotmail.com


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2009)

thats hardly a world record - my IGP on my 780G did 1100Mhz, and my 4200 in my 785G board does 1000Mhz on stock voltage.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 17, 2009)

That GPU has lived its life to the fullest.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> That GPU has lived its life to the fullest.



Now time to replace it with a dedicated card and pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol i'll be the ecs is worth a damn after all



... if GPU-Z recognized my HD3300 correctly.. (doesn't display clocks or core revision at all...)

I have cranked my HD3300 to 1.13Ghz... (dont do it on stock DFI cooling... your looking at 70-75C in the NB temps with that)...

So... at least this shows that the HD4200 continues on the trend.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> ... if GPU-Z recognized my HD3300 correctly.. (doesn't display clocks or core revision at all...)
> 
> I have cranked my HD3300 to 1.13Ghz... (dont do it on stock DFI cooling... your looking at 70-75C in the NB temps with that)...
> 
> So... at least this shows that the HD4200 continues on the trend.



HD3200 and HD4200 are the same GPU. they just disabled 10.1 support on the 3200 for no real reason, and turned it back on with the 4200.


i upgraded from 780G to 785G, and paid careful attention to how little changed.

oh and at 1GHz core with 256MB ram at 1333/800, i can get 11 FPS in resident evil 5 at 800x600 on lowest settings. yeah.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> HD3200 and HD4200 are the same GPU. they just disabled 10.1 support on the 3200 for no real reason, and turned it back on with the 4200.
> 
> 
> i upgraded from 780G to 785G, and paid careful attention to how little changed.
> ...



Didn't they also add the UVD 2.0 as well which allows for better HDCP playback because it does most, if not all the decoding work as well?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Didn't they also add the UVD 2.0 as well which allows for better HDCP playback because it does most, if not all the decoding work as well?



they 'added' features, but its the same GPU core.
these features were present to begin with, but soft-disabled.

you can crossfire (hybrid crossfireX) a 3450 with a 3200, and they match up so nicely.
funny how the 4200 has the same crossfire compatibility list 


its the *same* GPU, just that they disabled features on the 3200 for no real reason, and brought them back on the 4200


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 19, 2009)

My HD3200 on my previous board, a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H, was a dud. It could only overclock to ~675MHz. Of course, the board died after 4 months because I toasted the 3+1 phase CPU VRM with a 125W Phenom X4 9750. I didn't care about my IGP though because I had a 9800 GT.


----------



## Hunt3r (Oct 19, 2009)

good
;d


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 19, 2009)

my 780g hd3200 topped out at 900mhzwith +0.2v



HamidFULL said:


> Well, as it says this is a Radeon HD 4200 @ 1083MHz --> Rock Stable!!
> 
> http://www.hotoverclock.com/files/images/Radeon_HD_4200_1083MHz_ob.jpg
> 
> ...



did you find you could over clock further with the shared memory only rather than UMA + Sideport together?


----------



## dickinapussy (Jan 26, 2010)

*Cooling*

2 Mussels: I have several Q's to aks you:

1) What kind of fan (model, type) did you use to cool your 785G? 
2) And how did you fasten it to the graphic chip?
3) Was the overclocked chip really rock stable? - Was it possible to operate it for several hours gaming?

Thanks very much!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a 4200 IGP running on my Laptop can I overclock it? I've tried everything! I want to OC so bad!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116869

Follow this link guys and base on it to try pushing the igp more than that


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

Ive overpassed you man I own the highest score now !!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the low end ati igp and graphics cards, they all overclock something insane, my hd4350 I got to 1000mhz with its stock passive cooler ( asus eah model) with a fan bolted to it, if I still had it would of loved to stick a vf900 onto it and see how high it goes!


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Ive overpassed you man I own the highest score now !!



if your talking to the OP  Last Activity: Nov 13, 2009 01:33 PM


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 9, 2010)

HamidFULL said:


> Well, as it says this is a Radeon HD 4200 @ 1083MHz --> Rock Stable!!
> 
> http://www.hotoverclock.com/files/images/Radeon_HD_4200_1083MHz_ob.jpg
> 
> ...



what program(s) did you use to get it that far? the one that came with my HD 5670 only goes to 850mhz core clock and 1050 mem


----------



## sweeper (Mar 9, 2010)

My ASUS M4A785-M will run @ 1000MHz all day. That's what I had it set to when I first purchased the board and didn't have my PCI-E Card yet. Still didn't like game play with it though. That and the fact your graphics are 64-bit and memory is only as fast as the system memory. If you have 667 (333), 800 (400), 1066 (533). Blah............. played video's fine though.


----------

